# The 2021 Annual Lunacy Climbing Challenge



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2021)

Welcome to the 1st '_Annual Lunacy Climbing Challenge_'.

This challenge aims to encourage you to do more climbing on your bike. It is a sister challenge to the distance-based _Annual Lunacy Challenge_, with 13 qualifying rides needed in each calendar year. (I have chosen this format rather than a _monthly _challenge because I don't want to encourage riders to risk descending what might be steep, ungritted, narrow roads in wintry conditions.)

The target is to do 13+ '_qualifying loops_' between January 1st and December 31st.


A qualifying loop is any ride on public roads which accumulates 1,000+ metres of ascent. (If you prefer imperial units, your target is 3,300+ ft).
You must end up back at your starting point each time but you are free to start/finish anywhere. Your hilly loops can be included in longer rides so feel free to insert them into your routes for other challenges.
A specific climb may only be done once per loop, but you can climb to the same point by multiple routes if available.
Try to keep your loops '_challengingly short_'. I live in a hilly area and would normally average about 1,000 metres per 50 km ridden so I will aim to make my qualifying loops shorter than 40 km to make them challenging for me rather than merely routine. Decide for yourself what is challenging for _you _in _your _area.

This is not a competition so your rides should not be compared to those of other riders. It would be _much _harder to do 1,000 metres of climbing in Cambridgeshire than in Yorkshire!

If you like the idea of point scoring, award yourself 1 point per qualifying loop (no matter how long or hilly it is!). Only 1 loop counts per day so don't bother doing 2 x 50 km hilly loops in a day trying to score double points. From next year onwards, perhaps try to beat your best points total from earlier years?

Another suggestion which may interest you - calculate the HR (*H*illiness *R*atio) for each qualifying _LOOP _(NB do not include any distance ridden before or after the loop!) HR = ascent/distance in metres/km. (Imperialists should calculate ft/mile and divide the result by 5.28.) and please round the results to 1 decimal place - an HR figure stated as e.g. 21.67893 would be _very _silly! Example #1: 1,017 metres in 37.3 km, HR = 27.3 m/km. Example #2: 3,456 ft in 28.2 miles, 122.6 ft/mile = HR of 23.2 m/km.

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying loops.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING LOOPS IN THIS THREAD

Each time you complete a qualifying loop, post details in this challenge thread*, stating your target HR (if you have one) and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the loops completed including how far, a list of points on each loop, the elevation gain, and a link to the loop(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

*Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread, located [**HERE**]*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying loops, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen hilliest (highest HR).* At the end of the year, *the HR of your thirteenth hilliest loop is your Lunacy Climbing Achievement for the year. *

Since the rules state that thirteen qualifying loops must be completed in the calendar year and only one may be counted per day, *anyone can join at any point during the year up to (and including) December 19th.* It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the '_Lunacy Climbing Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like this:





Annual Climbing Lunacy 2021 (HR = 24.5), 2022 (HR = 25.1) (If anybody wants to design a better icon, feel free to do so!  )

Those are the guidelines. Stick as closely as you can to them, but this is supposed to be fun so tweak them to suit yourself.

See you in the Chatzone!


----------



## Sharky (6 Jan 2021)

My first ride of the year. Not an eligible ride yet, but a reasonable HR of 15?

Adapted one of my shorter loops and included several deviations to take in as much climbing as I could in 15 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

Sharky said:


> View attachment 567576
> 
> 
> My first ride of the year. Not an eligible ride yet, but a reasonable HR of 15?
> ...


A good start, but only 1/3 of the required elevation gain. Don't forget, discussions such as this should be in the chatzone over -> *HERE*.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Feb 2021)

20 Feb
Ascent: 1,174m
Distance: 49.0 km
HR: 24.0 m/km

Convoluted ride around the Crystal Palace area
Hills: Hengrave Rd, Dunoon Rd, Tyson Rd, Benson Rd, Westwood Ave (S), Liphook Cres, Canonbie Rd (S), Canonbie Rd (N), Horniman Dr, Westwood Ave (N), Sydenham Rise, Wells Park Rd, Longton Grove, Westwood Hill, Anerley Hill, Fountain Drive, College Rd, Farquar Rd, Gypsy Hill, Belvedere Rd, Auckland Rise, Howden Rd, Grange Rd, Canham Rd, Spa/Beulah Hill, S Norwood Hill, Fox Hill, Crystal Palace Park Rd, Kirkdale, Honor Oak Rd.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Feb 2021)

27 Feb
Ascent: 1,221 m
Distance: 47.2 km
HR: 25.9 m/km (ie overall 2.6%)

Convoluted ride around Honor Oak/Crystal Palace/Norwood area
Hills: Forest Hill Rd, Tyson Rd, Ewelme Rd, Westwood Pk (S), Ringmore Rise, Canonbie Rd (S), Canonbie Rd (N), Horniman Drive, Underhill Rd, Westwood Pk (N), Sydenham Rise, Wells Pk Rd, Longton Gro/Westwood Hill, Anerley Rd, Gypsy Hill, Dulwich Wood Ave/Farquhar Rd, Belvedere Rd, Stambourne Way, Auckland Rise, Cypress Rd, Grange Rd, Beauchamp Rise/Wharncliffe Rd(N), S Norwood Hill, Highfield Hill, Howden Rd, Canham Rd/Wharncliffe Rd(S), Spa Hill/Beulah Hill, Fox Hill, Crystal Palace Pk Rd, Kirkdale, Honor Oak Rd, Dunoon Rd.

Previous rides
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Mar 2021)

*03 Mar*
Ascent: 1,666 m
Distance: 67.4 km
HR: 24.7 m/km (ie overall 2.5%)

Convoluted out and back ride Catford-S Norwood and back
Hills: (_Italic_= downhill out, uphill back. plain text = other way round)
Ravensbourne Pk Cres, _Blyth Hill La_, Montem Rd, _Duncombe Hill _, Honor Oak Pk, _Forest Hill Rd_, Underhill Rd , Westwood Pk , _Liphook Cres_, _Ringmore Rise_, Canonbie Rd, _Canonbie Rd_, _Dunoon Rd_, Tyson Rd, _Benson Rd_, Ewelme Rd, Sydenham Rise, _Kirdale_, Wells Pk Rd, _Crystal Palace Pk Rd_, Belvedere Rd, _Fox Hill_, Anerley Hill, _Farquar Rd_, College Rd, _Fountain Dr_, Gypsy Hill, _Stambourne Wy_, _Mowbray Rd_, Sylvan Hill, _S Norwood Hill_, Canham Rd, Wharncliffe Rd, _Grange Hill_, _Mersham Rd_, Livingstone Rd, _Moffat Rd_, _Burlington Rd_, Northwood Rd, Spa Hill, _Spurgeon Rd_, Downsview Rd, _Biggin Hill_, Norbury Hill, _Knight's Hill_


Previous rides
*27 Feb* Ascent 1,221m, DistanceL 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Mar 2021)

Target HR: *30 m/km*
Rides completed: *a paltry one*

1. HR: *31.7* on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)

Starting and finishing at the junction of the roads over Oxnop Scar and Fleak Moss, just above Askrigg in Wensleydale. Over Oxnop and down into Swaledale, and then three small climbs up alternating sides of Swaledale to viist Ivelet, Crackpot and Feetham Pasture, before returning to Wensleydale via Fleak Moss. It's the 'triangular' part of the loop linked above.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2021)

*20 Mar*
Ascent: 1,076 m
Distance: 39.7 km
HR: 27.1 (ie 2.7% overall)

A visit to Ide Hill
Hills were: Brasted Chart; Toys Hill (part 1); Mapleton Rd; Puddledock La; Toys Hill (part 2); Nameless Crappy Lane past Little Norman Street Farm; Yorks Hill; Ide Hill; Hogtrough Hill.

Previous rides
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km
*27 Feb* Ascent 1,221m, DistanceL 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km

Total. 203.3 km 5,136 m HR 25.5 (2.5% overall)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Mar 2021)

Target HR: *30 m/km*
Rides completed:* 2*

2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)

Second ride also starting and finishing at the junction above Askrigg, but this was an out and back over and down Fleak Moss, then an out and back over and down most of Oxnop Scar (just enough to get the elevation gain to a thousand metres). It's the 'V' at the end of the 40km bit to get there in the link above

Previous rides:
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2021)

*02 Apr*
Ascent: 1,241 m
Distance: 52.7 km
HR: 23.5 (ie 2.4% overall)

Warlingham and N Downs Ridge
Hills were: Bug Hill, Westhall Road, Salmon's Lane, Waller Lane, Harestone Lane, Whitehill Lane, Tandridge Hill, Titsey Rd/White Lane, Hesiers Hill

Previous rides
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent 1,221m, DistanceL 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 5 rides, 256km 6,377m 2.5%


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2021)

*10 Apr*
Ascent: 1,253 m
Distance: 53.5 km
HR: 23.4 (ie 2.3% overall)

Warlingham and N Downs Ridge same loop as 2 Apr but clockwise this time
Hills were: Beddlestead Lane, Chalkpit Lane, Flower Lane, Tupwood Lane, Hilltop Lane, Church Hill, Burtwood Lane, Succombs Hill, Hilbury Rd, Slines Oak Rd.

Previous rides
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent 1,221m, DistanceL 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 6 rides, 309.5km 7,630m 2.5%


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2021)

Target HR: *30 m/km*
Rides completed:* 3*

3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
A loop starting in Settle town square, heading up Langcliffe Scar and round to descend one route into Malham and then ascend the Cove Road, before rolling back down to Malham and over to Settle via a third ascent of the 'massif' to the east of Settle, with a steep up and back climb at the end to make up the thousand metres.

Previous rides:
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Apr 2021)

Target HR: *30 m/km*
Rides completed:* 4*

4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
Starting a little above Troutbeck, up to the Kirkstone Inn, then left down The Struggle to Ambleside and straight back up it. Then left to drop down the north side of the pass towards Ullswater, turning round as it starts to level out and then back up to the pass and down the other side to return to Troutbeck.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Apr 2021)

*Total 5 rides. 5,080m ascent in 158.55km, giving overall HR of 32 m/km, or 3.2%.*

5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
This is the middle section of the Strava recording linked above. Buttertubs Pass produces a fair bit of the elevation density, but it's a fair climb up to Tan Hill Inn from Thwaite too. It feels like largely uphill on the return too, due to the north side of Buttertubs being rather harder than the south side and containing a gratuitous, fifty vertical metre deep dip with a steep exit. Still sub 30 m/km.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2021)

*1 May*
Ascent: 1,484 m
Distance: 56.3 km
HR: 26.4 m/km (ie 2.6% overall)

Loops around Magpie Bottom and and out and back to Vigo
Knatt's Lane, Clarke's Green Rd, Fackenden Lane, Magpie Bottom, Old Terry's Lodge Rd, Vigo Hill, Exedown Rd, Cotman's Ash La, Tinkerpot Lane, Hills Lane, Magpie Bottom (the other way), Rowdow Lane

Previous rides
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 7 rides, 365.9km 9,114m 2.5%


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2021)

*15 May*
Ascent: 1,163 m
Distance: 40.3 km
HR: 28.8 m/km (ie 2.9% overall)

Out and back from Westerham to Sevenoaks Common
Hosey Common Rd; Puddledock La/Toys Hill Rd; Yorks Hill; Hubbards Hill; Bayley's Hill; Ide Hill; Hosey Common La.

Previous rides
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 8 rides, 406.1 km 10,277m 2.5%


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 May 2021)

*Total 6 rides. 6,100m ascent in 195.45km, giving overall HR of 31.2 m/km, or 3.1%.*

6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9km (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)
This is the Settle to Settle loop from ride three, in the opposite direction. Up and back down three signifiant side spurs, including Cove Rd. which seemed to amuse a few people walking up it as I passed them on the way up and and then on the way down, minutes later.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2021)

*3 Jul*
Ascent: 1,332 m
Distance: 59.4 km
HR: 22.4 m/km (ie 2.2% overall)

Convoluted out and back ride Catford-S Norwood and back, based on 3 Mar route, but with some of the later hills missing.
Hills: Ravensbourne Pk Cres, Montem Rd, Honor Oak Pk, Underhill Rd , Westwood Pk , Canonbie Rd, Tyson Rd, Ewelme Rd, Sydenham Rise,Wells Pk Rd, Belvedere Rd, Anerley Hill, College Rd, Gypsy Hill, Sylvan Hill, Canham Rd, Wharncliffe Rd, Livingstone Rd, Northwood Rd, Spa Hill, Downsview Rd, Norbury Hill, Knight's Hill, Biggin Hill, Spurgeon Rd, Burlington Rd, Grange Hill, S Norwood Hill, Mowbray Rd, Stambourne Wy, Fountain Dr,Farquar Rd, Fox Hill, Crystal Palace Pk Rd, Honor Oak Rd, Duncombe Hill


Previous rides
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)
*15 May *Ascent: 1,163 m Distance: 40.3 km HR: 28.8 m/km (2.9%)

Total. 9 rides, 465.5 km 11,610 2.5%


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

My target is to do 1,000+ m of climbing in no more than 40 km.

1. 10th August. HR: 25.5 m/km. 1,020 m of ascent in 40.0 km. (Tod, Cross stone Rd/Crossley New Rd, Blackshaw Head, Widdop, Haggate, Worsthorne, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, little Ashenhurst Rd climb in Tod to achieve target)


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Aug 2021)

*Total 7 rides. 7,130m ascent in 225.95km, giving overall HR of 31.6 m/km, or 3.2%.*

7. HR 33.8 m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (Two Settle climbs, both Malham climbs, back the same way)
Another variant on the Settle and Malham theme, with the addition of the return climb up Grains Lane back to Settle.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2021)

*28 Aug*
Ascent: 1,199 m
Distance: 53.7 km
HR: 22.3 m/km (ie 2.2% overall)

Started in Groombridge, off to Crowborough, then gravel ride to the top of the Ashdown Forest. Down and up Kidd's Hill, then down off the plateau and back up to Crowborough, then back to Groombridge.

Climbs were: Groombridge; Cherry Hill Lane; Hubbards Hill; Crowborough; Warren Lane (off road); Kidds Hill; Oldlands Hill; BuRnt Oak Road; Whitehill Rd; Crowborough; Hendal Hill; Groombridge; Groombridge Hill

Previous rides
*3 Jul *Ascent: 1,332 m Distance: 59.4 km HR: 22.4 m/km (2.2%)
*15 May *Ascent: 1,163 m Distance: 40.3 km HR: 28.8 m/km (2.9%)
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 10 rides, 519.3 km 12,809 m 2.5%


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Sep 2021)

*Total 8 rides. 8,160m ascent in 258.15km, giving overall HR of 31.6 or 3.2%. *
(Totals had become wrong at ride 6. Fixed here and in previous two posts.)

8. HR 32.2 m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km. A loop from Askrigg, over Fleak Moss , up three relatively small side climbs from Swaledale, then back over to Wensleydale via the alternative, barely-a-road-really, Oxnop Scar climb, with its seven gates. Handily, one of the gates was even open today, so that was a win, though it did mean I missed out on a brief rest at that one. The 40km of strong headwind getting to Askrigg was unwelcome, though rather nice on the way back.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

*4 Sep*
Ascent: 2,210
Distance: 101.1 km
HR: 21.8 m/km (ie 2.2% overall)

100km loop from Shoreham. Maybe not entirely in the spirit of the challenge, but what the heck

Climbs were: Shacklands Rd, Sundridge Hill, Brasted Chart, Hosey Common La, Toys Hill, Penn La, Yorks Hill, Hubbards Hill, Mote Rd, Winflield La, Vigo Hill, Exedown Rd, Cotman's Ash La, Tinker Pot La, Hills La, Magpie Bottom 

Previous rides
*28 Aug *Ascent: 1,199 m Distance: 53.7 km HR: 22.3 m/km (2.2%)
*3 Jul *Ascent: 1,332 m Distance: 59.4 km HR: 22.4 m/km (2.2%)
*15 May *Ascent: 1,163 m Distance: 40.3 km HR: 28.8 m/km (2.9%)
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 11 rides, 620.4 km 15,019 m 2.4%


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

My target is to do 1,000+ m of climbing in no more than 40 km. 

1. 10th August. HR: 25.0 m/km. 1,000 m of ascent in 40.0 km***. (Tod, Cross stone Rd/Crossley New Rd, Blackshaw Head, Widdop, Haggate, Worsthorne, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, little Ashenhurst Rd climb in Tod to achieve target)

2. 8th September. HR 25.0 m/km. I,000 m of ascent in 40.0 km***. (August 14th's route in the opposite direction.)



*** I have now done August 14th's loop in both directions and the second time my GPS clocked it at 980 m vs the original 1,020 m so I will take the average and call it exactly 1,000 m. I have adjusted my August 10th ride data accordingly.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

My target is to do 1,000+ m of climbing in no more than 40 km.

3. 26th September. HR 29.5 m/km. 1,156 m of ascent in 39.2 km. Wall Green (Padiham), Padiham Heights, Higham, Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, Blacko, Wheathead Ln, Roughlee, Newchurch-i-P, Barley, Downham, Worston, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Padiham Heights, Wall Green. 

1. 10th August. HR: 25.0 m/km. 1,000 m of ascent in 40.0 km***. (Tod, Cross stone Rd/Crossley New Rd, Blackshaw Head, Widdop, Haggate, Worsthorne, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, little Ashenhurst Rd climb in Tod to achieve target)

2. 8th September. HR 25.0 m/km. I,000 m of ascent in 40.0 km***. (August 14th's route in the opposite direction.)



*** I have now done August 14th's loop in both directions and the second time my GPS clocked it at 980 m vs the original 1,020 m so I will take the average and call it exactly 1,000 m. I have adjusted my August 10th ride data accordingly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2021)

*2 Oct*
Ascent: 1,249
Distance: 47.5 km
HR: 26.3 m/km (ie 2.6% overall)

Up and down the North Downs Ridge: Beddlestead Lane, Titsey Hill, Tandridge Hill, Gangers Hill, Chalkpit Lane, White Lane, Hogtrough Hill, Brasted Hill, The Avenue, Hesiers Hill

Previous rides
*4 Sep *Ascent: 2,210 Distance: 101.1 km HR: 21.8 m/km (2.2%)
*28 Aug *Ascent: 1,199 m Distance: 53.7 km HR: 22.3 m/km (2.2%)
*3 Jul *Ascent: 1,332 m Distance: 59.4 km HR: 22.4 m/km (2.2%)
*15 May *Ascent: 1,163 m Distance: 40.3 km HR: 28.8 m/km (2.9%)
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 12 rides, 667.9 km 16,267 m 2.4%


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Oct 2021)

*Total 9 rides. 9,180m ascent in 293.65km, giving overall HR of 31.3 or 3.1%. *

9. HR: 28.7 m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
A slight variation on ride number five. I stared at Langcliffe rather than Settle - making no difference to the numbers, but a trifle quicker to get to from home - and I went down the Cove Road into Malham and up/down the other road this time, rather than the reverse. The latter is steeper, so the distance is shorter and the HR edged up a bit. All a bit marginal though .....)

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
9. HR: *28.7* m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2021)

*6 Nov*
Ascent: 1,171
Distance: 47.8 km
HR: 24.4 m/km (ie 2.4% overall)

Climbs were: Cudham Hill, Cudham Lane South to the ridge, Chart Lane to Toy's Hill village, Hosey Common La, Trevereux Hill, Puddledock La, Toy's Hill, diversion to Ide Hill café, Brasted Hill, Berry's Hill

Previous rides
*2 Oct* Ascent: 1,249 Distance: 47.5 km HR: 26.3 m/km (2.6%)
*4 Sep *Ascent: 2,210 Distance: 101.1 km HR: 21.8 m/km (2.2%)
*28 Aug *Ascent: 1,199 m Distance: 53.7 km HR: 22.3 m/km (2.2%)
*3 Jul *Ascent: 1,332 m Distance: 59.4 km HR: 22.4 m/km (2.2%)
*15 May *Ascent: 1,163 m Distance: 40.3 km HR: 28.8 m/km (2.9%)
*1 May *Ascent: 1,484 m Distance: 56.3 km HR: 26.4 m/km (2.6%)
*10 Apr *Ascent: 1,253 m Distance: 53.5 km HR: 23.4 m/km (2.3%)
*02 Apr *Ascent: 1,241 m Distance: 52.7 km HR: 23.5 m/km (2.4%)
*20 Mar* Ascent: 1,076 m Distance: 39.7 km HR: 27.1 m/km (2.7%)
*03 Mar *Ascent: 1,666 m Distance: 67.4 km HR: 24.7 m/km (2.5%)
*27 Feb* Ascent: 1,221 m, Distance: 47.2 km HR: 25.9 m/km (2.6%)
*20 Feb *Ascent: 1,174 m Distance: 49.0 km HR: 24.0 m/km (2.4%)

Total. 13 rides, 715.7 km 17,376 m 2.4%


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Nov 2021)

*Total 10 rides. 10,200m ascent in 329.25km, giving overall HR of 31 or 3.1%. *

10.  HR: *28.5* m/km on 13th November, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
The same route as number five as I've run out of meaningful variations accessible from home. I was going to do ride number two again, but wimped out and headed up Buttertubs instead since I've not been to Tan Hill for a while; much easier :-)

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
9. HR: *28.7* m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
10.  HR: *28.5* m/km on 13th November, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Nov 2021)

*Total 11 rides. 11,230m ascent in 359.75km, giving overall HR of 31.2 or 3.12%. *

11. HR *33.8* m/km on 14th November, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (Mitchell Lane, High Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
After shying away from the harder, Askrigg route yesterday in favour of the relatively limp Buttertubs / Tan Hill trundle, this one makes up for it to some extent, being the two steep hills out of Settle, the two steep hills out of Malham, and then the steep hill to return to Settle from Malham. Just two to go now so it's looking still possible; unless things suddenly freeze.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
11. HR *33.8* m/km on 14th November, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (Mitchell Lane, High Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
9. HR: *28.7* m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
10.  HR: *28.5* m/km on 13th November, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Nov 2021)

*Total 12 rides. 12,230m ascent in 387.35km, giving overall HR of 31.6 or 3.2%. *

12. HR *36.2 *m/km on 17th November. 1,000m ascent in 27.6km (Goat Lane, Langcliffe Scar, High HIll Lane, Mitchell Lane - reverse)
That was hard. A distinctive, somewhat obtuse, new variant on the 'climbs from Settle' theme since it doesn't include Malham and does incorporate some stretches of road I've not used before in this challenge. It was pretty challenging on the planning front, to get the ascent just right, but starting on the way down the hill to the River Ribble at Little Stainforth and finishing on the way up it means I could modify the start/end point afterwards to make it exactly a thousand metres. Rather a pleasing route and an HR greater than all but the Kirkstone one. Just one to go, and I'm now hoping to get that in before the allegedly imminent appearance of ice.

All rides in HR order:
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
12. HR *36.2 *m/km on 17th November. 1,000m ascent in 27.6km (Goat Lane, Langcliffe Scar, High HIll Lane, Mitchell Lane - reverse)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
11. HR *33.8* m/km on 14th November, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (Mitchell Lane, High Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
9. HR: *28.7* m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
10.  HR: *28.5* m/km on 13th November, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Nov 2021)

*Total 13 rides. 13,230m ascent in 412.95km, giving overall HR of 32.3 m/km or 3.2%. 

FINISHED!*

13. HR: *39.0* m/km on 19th November. 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: down and up all three routes to the top)
A repeat of the highest HR route I've found locally, this time starting and finishing at the top. Rather colder and windier than the first attempt in shorts in April. Oddly, the same group of three people was sitting outside the (closed) Kirkstone Inn, in single digit temperatures, from when I first arrived to when I left after the three ascents. They probably thought my behaviour equally odd though.

All rides in HR order:
13. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th November. 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: down and up all three routes to the top)
4. HR: *39.0 *m/km on 19th April, 1,000m ascent in 25.6m (Kirkstone Pass: up and down all three routes to the top)
12. HR *36.2 *m/km on 17th November. 1,000m ascent in 27.6km (Goat Lane, Langcliffe Scar, High HIll Lane, Mitchell Lane - reverse)
2. HR: *36.0 *m/km on 30th March, 1,031m ascent in 28.6km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss return, Oxnop Scar return)
7. HR *33.8 *m/km on 13th August, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (High Lane, Mitchell Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
11. HR *33.8* m/km on 14th November, 1,030m ascent in 30.5km (Mitchell Lane, High Lane, Cove Rd. Rakes, Grains Lane)
8. HR *32.2* m/km on 2nd September. 1,030m ascent in 32.2km (Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Crackpot, Oxnop Scar alternative)
1. HR: *31.7* m/km on 17th March, 1,009m ascent in 31.85km (Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Crackpot, Fleak Moss, Askrigg)
9. HR: *28.7* m/km on 16th October, 1,020m ascent in 35.5m (Langcliffe Scar, Malham. Settle, Langcliffe)
5. HR: *28.5 *m/km on 22nd April, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
10.  HR: *28.5* m/km on 13th November, 1,020m ascent in 35.6m (Buttertubs from Simonstone, up to Tan Hill, and back)
3. HR: *27.6* m/km on 14th April, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, Langcliffe Scar, Malham Cove Rd. Settle)
6. HR: *27.6* m/km on 19th May, 1,020m ascent in 36.9m (Settle, High Fell Rd. both Malham climbs, down Langcliffe)


----------

